# Aussie Oddities



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

Is it true that when you flush the toilet in Australia, the water spins clockwise instead of counter clockwise?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

It doesn't matter, as long the turds flush down. Why should you bother?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

PMSL JM are you bored lol?


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

I didn't even notice that one.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 17, 2012)

Just tried it... and very diappointed with the result, the suction is so strong, creates a good splash and by the time the bubbles settle the bowl is filled again

 No whirlpool to be found

There is a silverlining though... at least there's no surprises left behind...


----------



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

Enough of the toilet humor...

i wanted to know what other australian odd... well odd being a matter of point of view...

one is having summer during december and winter during june to august....most of the world enjoys the cold nights in december and the summer months in june...

what do you think?


----------



## strokeheard (Jan 18, 2013)

Jose Marc said:


> Is it true that when you flush the toilet in Australia, the water spins clockwise instead of counter clockwise?


Why are you worried about water when material matters the most


----------

